# Planing To Plant in Live Aquarium



## milindsaraswala (Mar 17, 2008)

I have setup my 8 gallon aquarium before 10 days with 7 tiger barbs and 1 blue garoumi. Now I want to plant some aquatic plants. I don't know about it anything. I like small plants like grass on the bottom surface of the tank. can somebody will help me starting with and what things I should need.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

It seems that you have a small overload of fish for only a 8 gallon tank.


----------



## gookaluda (May 8, 2008)

You will need light bulbs made for growing aquarium plants. Or you might be able to get away with sticking the tank next to a window. The down fall to that is the burst in algae growth.
Its also good to get some water supplements for the plants. The doses are not much so a bottle will last you a long time for an 8 gallon.
Start out with easy small plants.
I have planted aquarium plants in a 10 gallon with regular gravel with no problem.
If you have an undergravel filter this will probably not work.


----------



## hpt84 (May 12, 2008)

JBarlak said:


> It seems that you have a small overload of fish for only a 8 gallon tank.


Agree. About the plant, you can get low light beginner plant. Crypt, moss, fern and anubias. A bottom grass light plant that might work will be dwarf sag.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

You are really over stocked for sure.... the blue Grom. requires at least a 20 gal by itself as an adult. They also will become agressive towards the other fish as he get bigger. As far as the plants, what is the wattage of the light as that is the 1st factor you need to consider, as light level and light type, will determine what you can plant. Hopefully you have some type of florecent bulb, if that is the case than any low light plant will work. Java moss Java ferns......


----------

